# Disc brakes



## GavinDavies7 (13 Feb 2017)

I am looking to get a new bike, looking around the £1000 mark I have seen 2 like one has disc brakes and the other doesn't both are same price. Do you get better gearing etc on non disc brake bikes to compensate for the extra cost of the disks, what are the benifits of disc brakes ? What do most people have


----------



## double_dd (13 Feb 2017)

Have you got links to said bikes? What groupset, frame etc ?


----------



## pclay (13 Feb 2017)

once you go hydraulic disc, you never go back to rim brakes


----------



## MichaelW2 (13 Feb 2017)

In good conditions, good rim brakes equal a decent cable disk brake.
Disk brakes maintain their performance much better in mucky conditions. With rim brakes you may need one or 2 rotations to clean mucky water off the rim.


----------



## GavinDavies7 (13 Feb 2017)

double_dd said:


> Have you got links to said bikes? What groupset, frame etc ?


----------



## GavinDavies7 (13 Feb 2017)

These are the bikes


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2017)

I have disk brakes on the front. To be honest i am quite wary of using them as they are quite vicious. I don't want to end up going over the handle bars. I tend to use the back brake. I only use the front ones when going down a particularly steep hill and even then i only use them sparingly.


----------



## ianrauk (13 Feb 2017)

welsh dragon said:


> I have disk brakes on the front. To be honest i am quite wary of using them as they are quite vicious. I don't want to end up going over the handle bars. I tend to use the back brake. I only use the front ones when going down a particularly steep hill and even then i only use them sparingly.




In that case I would say your front brakes are not set up correctly


----------



## vickster (13 Feb 2017)

Is one carbon and one aluminium, that probably accounts for the cost. Do you actually have the detailed specs as opposed to just images?

Have you ridden the bikes, that should help you decide


----------



## welsh dragon (13 Feb 2017)

ianrauk said:


> In that case I would say your front brakes are not set up correctly




I may have to get Mr WD to have a look at them. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## double_dd (13 Feb 2017)

Is the giant alu and the felt carbon? Pretty much the same components wise. 

I like Giants for the lifetime frame warranty but not sure if Felt has something similar.


----------



## RoubaixCube (13 Feb 2017)

Im looking to get one of these later in the year when i get my ride to work certificate. From what i hear, theres not much wrong with the bike apart from their 'Giant Conduct hydraulic' which takes up a fair amount of space on the bar so it might feel a little cramped after you add your lights and what other things you need. 


Still a smashing bike.Only real worry i have is that SKS mudguards wont fit.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2017)

GavinDavies7 said:


> I am looking to get a new bike, looking around the £1000 mark I have seen 2 like one has disc brakes and the other doesn't both are same price. Do you get better gearing etc on non disc brake bikes to compensate for the extra cost of the disks, what are the benifits of disc brakes ? What do most people have


They are fantastic, on a mountain bike or CX / Hybrid / trail bike, used on trails. I get the right Royal arse whenever a disc braked road bike turns up on a group road ride of mine though. I don't want a spinning blade anywhere near me in the event of a group pile up.


----------



## S-Express (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> I don't want a spinning blade anywhere near me in the event of a group pile up.



But you're ok with pointy brake levers, chainring teeth and QRs?


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> But you're ok with pointy brake levers, chainring teeth and QRs?


Yes, they don't rotate / are shielded by chains / bits of frame / cranks etc.The risk assessments become very tricky with the presence of a rotating metal disc or several, being ridden at speed, in close proximity.


----------



## S-Express (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yes, they don't rotate / are shielded by chains / bits of frame / cranks etc.The risk assessments become very tricky with the presence of a rotating metal disc or several, being ridden at speed, in close proximity.



Motocross and MotoGP riders seem to manage ok - and have done so for many years. Reports of disc-related injuries are minimal to non-existent despite crashes being commonplace, so hardly a serious issue.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Motocross and MotoGP riders seem to manage ok - and have done so for many years. Reports of disc-related injuries are minimal to non-existent despite crashes being commonplace, so hardly a serious issue.


Motocross riders wear armour, not Lycra, disc brakes road bikes aren't commonplace yet ( thankfully), but in one high profile case, in a crash during a pro race last year, there was more than a sneaking suspicion ( from the injured rider ) that a disc brake sliced his leg.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...injured-disc-brake-paris-roubaix-crash-220593

"Some teams" later cast doubt on it, but I imagine they weren't getting kick backs from the manufacturers or anything, no, that would be absurd.


----------



## S-Express (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Motocross riders wear armour, not Lycra, disc brakes road bikes aren't commonplace yet ( thankfully), but in one high profile case, in a crash during a pro race last year, there was more than a sneaking suspicion ( from the injured rider ) that a disc brake sliced his leg.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...injured-disc-brake-paris-roubaix-crash-220593
> 
> "Some teams" later cast doubt on it, but I imagine they weren't getting kick backs from the manufacturers or anything, no, that would be absurd.



MX riders do not wear armour on every inch of their body. Nobody has ever been able to conclusively prove how the roubaix injury was acquired. Least of all, the rider concerned.


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> MX riders do not wear armour on every inch of their body. Nobody has ever been able to conclusively prove how the roubaix injury was acquired. Least of all, the rider concerned.


Righto.

"Spanish journalist Sergi Lopez-Egea of _El Periodico_tweeted on Sunday: “Fran Ventoso was injured by the disc brake of a rival in a crash and has been evacuated to hospital.”
Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...aris-roubaix-crash-220593#mLSPeufebcfVp55B.99"


----------



## S-Express (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Righto.
> 
> "Spanish journalist Sergi Lopez-Egea of _El Periodico_tweeted on Sunday: “Fran Ventoso was injured by the disc brake of a rival in a crash and has been evacuated to hospital.”
> Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...aris-roubaix-crash-220593#mLSPeufebcfVp55B.99"



Like I said. No conclusive proof. Although I'll match your anecdotal evidence with more anecdote: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...rancisco-ventosos-paris-roubaix-injury-221630


----------



## Racing roadkill (13 Feb 2017)

S-Express said:


> Like I said. No conclusive proof. Although I'll match your anecdotal evidence with more anecdote: http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...rancisco-ventosos-paris-roubaix-injury-221630


Yawn.


----------



## User16625 (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They are fantastic, on a mountain bike or CX / Hybrid / trail bike, used on trails. *I get the right Royal arse whenever a disc braked road bike turns up on a group road ride of mine though.* *I don't want a spinning blade anywhere near me in the event of a group pile up.*



Ffs.


----------



## S-Express (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Yawn.



Ah, the sound of capitulation.


----------



## Kajjal (13 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They are fantastic, on a mountain bike or CX / Hybrid / trail bike, used on trails. I get the right Royal arse whenever a disc braked road bike turns up on a group road ride of mine though. I don't want a spinning blade anywhere near me in the event of a group pile up.



You are going to be really fed up as the years go by and more people use them. Maybe you should ride with people who don't crash frequently 

There is a youtube video of this being tested using a sausage. A hot disc did minimal damage compared to spokes, chain rings etc.


----------



## the_mikey (13 Feb 2017)

GavinDavies7 said:


> I am looking to get a new bike, looking around the £1000 mark I have seen 2 like one has disc brakes and the other doesn't both are same price. Do you get better gearing etc on non disc brake bikes to compensate for the extra cost of the disks, what are the benifits of disc brakes ? What do most people have




Difficult to say, by and large, disc or rim braked bikes are available with a wide range of groupset choices, currently we're at a point where the consumer market is slowly transitioning to disc brakes, however as you have also noticed there's a lot of debate about safety in the professional peloton and what modifications may be needed to satisfy riders and support crew, whatever comes out of this in the long run is likely to become normal in the consumer market too, it's just a matter of time. That said, there are lots of perfectly practical road bicycles equipped with disc brakes available to buy now, just anticipate the market will be moving on in terms of safety and standards as the technology matures and becomes more normalised.


----------



## GavinDavies7 (13 Feb 2017)

vickster said:


> Is one carbon and one aluminium, that probably accounts for the cost. Do you actually have the detailed specs as opposed to just images?
> 
> Have you ridden the bikes, that should help you decide


No not yet going to ride them on wednesday


----------



## Alan O (13 Feb 2017)

I've ridden bikes with rim brakes (caliper and cantilever) for decades, but recently I got a mountain bike with hydraulic disc brakes... and wow, they're terrific!

What I like best about them is the lightness of touch that's needed - just a one-finger dab is ample. Just got to remember not to squeeze hard like I do with rim brakes.

Alan


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> . I don't want a spinning blade anywhere near me in the event of a group pile up.



In pro racing mass pile ups can be a daily risk. How many times has your Sunday morning group ride ended in a tangled mess with broken shoulder blades and ripped flesh, as seem in current rim brake verdion if TdF.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Righto.
> 
> "Spanish journalist Sergi Lopez-Egea of _El Periodico_tweeted on Sunday: “Fran Ventoso was injured by the disc brake of a rival in a crash and has been evacuated to hospital.”
> Read more at http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...aris-roubaix-crash-220593#mLSPeufebcfVp55B.99"


The same rider later released another statement saying he'd happily ride disc equipped bikes if his team requested, can't be too against them.

Caught talking bull excrement and backtracked.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> In pro racing mass pile ups can be a daily risk. How many times has your Sunday morning group ride ended in a tangled mess with broken shoulder blades and ripped flesh, as seem in current rim brake verdion if TdF.


Once or twice. I wouldn't want to add anything to the mix.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

Alan O said:


> I've ridden bikes with rim brakes (caliper and cantilever) for decades, but recently I got a mountain bike with hydraulic disc brakes... and wow, they're terrific!
> 
> What I like best about them is the lightness of touch that's needed - just a one-finger dab is ample. Just got to remember not to squeeze hard like I do with rim brakes.
> 
> Alan


They work well in the environment for which they are designed. Mountain biking, in conditions which would probably render rim brakes pretty relatively inneffective, fairly rapidly, when ridden in relative isolation. Putting them on a bike which is nearly always going to be ridden in not that bad conditions, on a road, at higher average speeds, for longer, in relatively large, closely packed groups, is asking for trouble. When you add in the extra problems of increasing the likelihood of having to remove wheels for technical issues ( punctures being the most likely ) and ( in *my experience) *being completely unnecessary, given that rim brakes really do a more than adequate job, without adding weight ( which on a mountain bike isn't such an issue) not to mention making the whole machine more expensive to buy and maintain, then disc brakes on road bikes really do look like a bad idea.


----------



## Alan O (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> When you add in the extra problems of increasing the likelihood of having to remove wheels for technical issues ( punctures being the most likely )


My disc-brake MTB wheels come off and go back on as quickly and as easily as my rim-brake road bike wheels.

Alan


----------



## ianrauk (14 Feb 2017)

Alan O said:


> My disc-brake MTB wheels come off and go back on as quickly and as easily as my road bike wheels.
> 
> Alan




And so do my disc braked road bikes wheels. Easy peasy.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

Alan O said:


> My disc-brake MTB wheels come off and go back on as quickly and as easily as my rim-brake road bike wheels.
> 
> Alan


Wait until you take the wheels out on a disc brakes road bike, after a few fast descents, then accidentally squeeze the brakes with the wheel out, that's great fun.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

It never fails to crack me right up, that road bike manufacturers turn themselves inside out to reduce the weight of everything, then go and put disc brakes on them .

It's like when you see army types on training excersises, wearing DPM ( or whatever the standard is this week) with high viz gilets on.


----------



## S-Express (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Wait until you take the wheels out on a disc brakes road bike, after a few fast descents, then accidentally squeeze the brakes with the wheel out, that's great fun.



Yeah, that's always happening. ffs...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> It never fails to crack me right up, that road bike manufacturers turn themselves inside out to reduce the weight of everything, then go and put disc brakes on them .
> 
> It's like when you see army types on training excersises, wearing DPM ( or whatever the standard is this week) with high viz gilets on.


My disc braked machine weighs 7.4kg. Your point?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They work well in the environment for which they are designed. Mountain biking, in conditions which would probably render rim brakes pretty relatively inneffective, fairly rapidly, when ridden in relative isolation. Putting them on a bike which is nearly always going to be ridden in not that bad conditions, on a road, at higher average speeds, for longer, in relatively large, closely packed groups, is asking for trouble. When you add in the extra problems of increasing the likelihood of having to remove wheels for technical issues ( punctures being the most likely ) and ( in *my experience) *being completely unnecessary, given that rim brakes really do a more than adequate job, without adding weight ( which on a mountain bike isn't such an issue) not to mention making the whole machine more expensive to buy and maintain, then disc brakes on road bikes really do look like a bad idea.


Road disc brakes are designed to work on road bikes.


----------



## AlanW (14 Feb 2017)

Its a dilemma that I am also struggling to decide on to be honest as I'm set on buying a new Ti frame, in this case an Engima Etape, and I have being riding a demo hydraulic disc equipped bike for the last week and without question I 100% love it.

But, that said there are certain aspects that I'm not to sure about, which is why I'm still sitting on the fence before parting with circa £4k for the complete bike.

So, while I like the feedback and modulation from the hydraulic discs, I don't like the way that they squeal like a pig in the wet. Okay after a few dabs and once the water has cleared between the pads and discs the noise goes, so not a huge big deal in the greater scheme of things I suppose.

But I also don't like the shape of the Shimano hydraulic STI shifters, the body is so long so as to accommodate the brake fluid reservoir. Consequently when riding on the hoods I am to outstretched, so would probably have to go for a shorter stem. But then this alters my reach when riding on top of the bars.

Being a bit specific about the Etape. but I don't really like the way the rear caliper is mounted to the frame as it just seems like a bit of an add on? If they were flat top mounted which is becoming the norm would be better. Then they could get rid of the two mounting bolts that are lock wired together to stop them from coming undone.

I do like however very much like how clean and tidy the top of the rear triangle is with no brake caliper nailed to it, the same applies to the top of the front forks to. I also like the fact that there is no black gunge from brake blocks all over the frame and zero amount of wear as with rim brakes. But you have to go through a awful lot of wheel rims to claw back the outlay of going down the disc route.

The other factor going disc is my loss of interchangeability with all my wheels, I literally have wheels to suit every occasion that fit all my other 11 speed bikes to. So if I go down the disc route, it will be one bike and one set of wheels. Should I allow for that or just embrace the change?

In forty years of riding and 15k miles per year, I have never really felt the need (okay on the odd occasion in the wet) for anything other than my rim brakes. Furthermore, part of me thinks that "someone" is providing a solution to a problem that isn't really a problem?

Bit like tubeless tyres really, but that's another story....


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

AlanW said:


> Its a dilemma that I am also struggling to decide on to be honest as I'm set on buying a new Ti frame, in this case an Engima Etape, and I have being riding a demo hydraulic disc equipped bike for the last week and without question I 100% love it.
> 
> But, that said there are certain aspects that I'm not to sure about, which is why I'm still sitting on the fence before parting with circa £4k for the complete bike.
> 
> ...


Very well said. You've pretty much seen all the potential pitfalls. You also seem to have worked out the 'disc brakes on a road bike are overkill' issue.


----------



## MichaelW2 (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> They work well in the environment for which they are designed... disc brakes on road bikes really do look like a bad idea.



The road bike market is based on trickle down technology, where new stuff always benefits pro racers then trickes down to amatuer racers then ordinary riders, whether or not there is a benefit for the everyday rider.
Disk brakes are problematic in this model since they are of great benefit to the everday rider esp all weather commuter, but of little benefit and possible risk to pro riders.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> The road bike market is based on trickle down technology, where new stuff always benefits pro racers then trickes down to amatuer racers then ordinary riders, whether or not there is a benefit for the everyday rider.
> Disk brakes are problematic in this model since they are of great benefit to the everday rider esp all weather commuter, but of little benefit and possible risk to pro riders.


Quite right.

If you look at this year's pro peloton/ grand tour bikes, the vast majority are rim braked.

http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/worldtour-team-bike-guide-48512/


----------



## AlanW (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Very well said. You've pretty much seen all the potential pitfalls. You also seem to have worked out the 'disc brakes on a road bike are overkill' issue.



Thanks and while they are certainly overkill, the level of feedback to the rider far exceeds that of rim brakes. 

But it also doesn't help when we the consumer are being forced down a route by the manufactures and the media hype. I was talking to the owner of my LBS last weekend and he was saying that some bike manufacturer's have stopped producing rim braked bikes altogether.


----------



## Jody (14 Feb 2017)

I don't ride a road bike but there are more reasons for than against disc brakes if you ask me. Just on power and modulation alone I would have them. The danger from spinning and hot discs seems like complete bollox to me. If you are coming off on a road bike I would have thought the tarmac is going to do more harm.



Alan O said:


> My disc-brake MTB wheels come off and go back on as quickly and as easily as my rim-brake road bike wheels.
> 
> Alan



Probably quicker as you don't need to disconnect them to get the tyre past the brake blocks



AlanW said:


> Furthermore, part of me thinks that "someone" is providing a solution to a problem that isn't really a problem?



I run different wheels on the same bike. Most of the time its a straight swap but realigning a caliper (if needed) takes all of 20/30 seconds by eye.



Racing roadkill said:


> Wait until you take the wheels out on a disc brakes road bike, after a few fast descents, then accidentally squeeze the brakes with the wheel out, that's great fun.



It takes more than one squeeze of a brake lever for your pads to make contact. If you do then pull the pads out and push the pistons back.


----------



## AlanW (14 Feb 2017)

I run different wheels on my MTB too, changing wheels isn't an issue, providing you have the wheels to change of course, that wasn't my point?

I would argue with anyone that good quality rim brakes are equally as good as discs in the dry for 95% of riding. The discs come into their own on Alpine descents, but not to many of those around Worcestershire to be honest. And of course in the wet, when yes I agree discs are better of course they are. BUT...its a bit like driving on the ice in your car, you make allowances for it. I also accept that from time to time something will happen that we require a sudden stop and with rim brakes you may have to look at a less than ideal way out, usually via a hedge!
On the flip side, if you have to brake that hard with discs, either you're going over the handle bars or your tyre looses traction, either way the end result will still be same!!

Which takes me right back to what I said above, its a solution to a problem that really isn't a problem.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

AlanW said:


> Thanks and while they are certainly overkill, the level of feedback to the rider far exceeds that of rim brakes.
> 
> But it also doesn't help when we the consumer are being forced down a route by the manufactures and the media hype. I was talking to the owner of my LBS last weekend and he was saying that some bike manufacturer's have stopped producing rim braked bikes altogether.


I was given that impression as well. I think it must be a circle of kickbacks between component manufacturers and bike companies, that are forcing this issue. I'm sure the lucrative 'MAMIL' market must be creating the demand. As long as someone is still making road bikes without disc brakes, I'm happy.


----------



## boydj (14 Feb 2017)

I can see a situation where pro riders will stick with rim brakes on flat stages, but go with discs on the mountain stages because they will be able to descend more quickly. Riders tend not to be tightly bunched on the descents anyway and I agree that the dangers caused by discs in crashes are overstated.


----------



## Racing roadkill (14 Feb 2017)

AlanW said:


> I run different wheels on my MTB too, changing wheels isn't an issue, providing you have the wheels to change of course, that wasn't my point?
> 
> I would argue with anyone that good quality rim brakes are equally as good as discs in the dry for 95% of riding. The discs come into their own on Alpine descents, but not to many of those around Worcestershire to be honest. And of course in the wet, when yes I agree discs are better of course they are. BUT...its a bit like driving on the ice in your car, you make allowances for it. I also accept that from time to time something will happen that we require a sudden stop and with rim brakes you may have to look a least than ideal way out, usually via a hedge!
> On the flip side, if you have to brake that hard with discs, either you're going over the handle bars or your tyre looses traction, either way the end result will still be same!!



There's another issue with disc brakes too. If you get a badly bent disc in a tumble, which is far easier to achieve than with the bigger MTB type discs, which you can't true at the roadside, you are more than likely going to find yourself walking home / calling in a spousal evacuation. If you can bodge it by unhooking the effected calliper and cable tying it out of the way, you're riding with one brake missing.


----------



## AlanW (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> There's another issue with disc brakes too. If you get a badly bent disc in a tumble, which you can't true at the roadside, you are more than likely going to find yourself walking home / calling in a spousal evacuation. If you can bodge it by unhooking the effected calliper and cable tying it out of the way, you're riding with one brake missing.



That's actually a sort of fair point, as I have witnessed that happen. A guy was drinking from his bottle and the rider in front stopped so he ploughed into the back of his bike, badly distorting his front disc. We had to unbolt the caliper and zip tie it to the handle bars so that he could get home.

But and as a counter argument, I have been stranded when I have had a spoke go in my Kysrium rear wheel and the wheel went so far out of true it wouldn't pass through the chain stays. I've also been stranded when I tore a bloody great hole in a tubeless tyre and no way to repair it. 

So to be fair, there are lots of things that can fail and leave us stranded, not just a bent disc.


----------



## Jody (14 Feb 2017)

AlanW said:


> I run different wheels on my MTB too, changing wheels isn't an issue, providing you have the wheels to change of course, that wasn't my point



Misread that, apologies. You meant the other wheels will become redundant due to being rim type.


----------



## AlanW (14 Feb 2017)

So I have a MTB with two pairs of wheels, I have a track bike also with two pairs of wheels. I have three road bikes all with Ultegra 11sp group sets, and five pairs of wheels, touring wheels, 2x training wheels, winter wheels and deep section carbon wheels. So I can swap them around to my hearts content, just coz I can.

If I go for the disc option, one bike one set of wheels, unless I start buying more wheels for that bike as well!


----------



## Jody (14 Feb 2017)

AlanW said:


> unless I start buying more wheels for that bike as well!



Just the type of consumer the bike industry is after


----------



## Milkfloat (14 Feb 2017)

AlanW said:


> So I have a MTB with two pairs of wheels, I have a track bike also with two pairs of wheels. I have three road bikes all with Ultegra 11sp group sets, and five pairs of wheels, touring wheels, 2x training wheels, winter wheels and deep section carbon wheels. So I can swap them around to my hearts content, just coz I can.
> 
> If I go for the disc option, one bike one set of wheels, unless I start buying more wheels for that bike as well!



How often do you actually change wheels though? On my MTB, sure because I am lazy to change tyres, but on my road bikes, I run what is on the big - I prefer to switch bikes.


----------



## AlanW (14 Feb 2017)

Milkfloat said:


> How often do you actually change wheels though? On my MTB, sure because I am lazy to change tyres, but on my road bikes, I run what is on the big - I prefer to switch bikes.



Not very often to be fair, but at least I have options that I can utilize should the need arise which it does from time to time


----------



## Alan O (14 Feb 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> Wait until you take the wheels out on a disc brakes road bike, after a few fast descents, then accidentally squeeze the brakes with the wheel out, that's great fun.


I'll be careful not to do that 



Jody said:


> Probably quicker as you don't need to disconnect them to get the tyre past the brake blocks


Good point, yes. One road bike has caliper brakes and there's enough room to get the relatively narrow tyres through, but my bike with cantilever brakes does need them to be unhooked to get its wider tyres through.

(Just for the record, I'm not recommending disc brakes for road bikes here - I've no experience with such a combination, so I can't really offer any opinion.)

Alan


----------



## mynydd (14 Feb 2017)

For what it's worth, I bought my first disc road bike last week. With shimano hydraulic brakes.
I also have a Tricross (cantelever) and cube peloton (105 callipers) that I love dearely.
However after only a week on discs I can honestly say I don't think I'll buy anything other than a disc bike in the future, now. They're fantastic.
I live pretty much on top of a mountain and do lots of descending (as well as climbing obviously) it feels so much better, safer and fun with disc brakes.


----------



## iandg (14 Feb 2017)

My next purchase will be an adventure bike/29-er with discs. I've always used rim brakes (cantilever, caliper and V) and wheels have lasted me years no problem. But last year I wore through a rim for the first time (rear wheel, work bike with V brakes) and I've taken to the local trails on a cross-check and I'm amazed at the amount of rim wear over the past winter (I've also been wanting for more stopping power at times)


----------



## Tojo (15 Feb 2017)

I have a road bike with ultegra rim brakes and a CX with hydr disc brakes can't fault either and prefer that set up on each one......


----------



## Truth (16 Feb 2017)

I am a rare one but I converted to disc brakes when I had the Boardman but I prefer the rim brakes on my Kona in all honesty ......


----------



## SpokeyDokey (9 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> There's another issue with disc brakes too. If you get a badly bent disc in a tumble, which is far easier to achieve than with the bigger MTB type discs, which you can't true at the roadside, you are more than likely going to find yourself walking home / calling in a spousal evacuation. If you can bodge it by unhooking the effected calliper and cable tying it out of the way, you're riding with one brake missing.



There's a question that really needs asking I feel - just so we can get away from possibly/probably/definitely hyperbolic disaster musings.

For CC cyclists who have disc braked road bikes:

Have you ever taken a tumble and bent the disc of your road bike to the extent that you have had to submit to spousal evacuation?

If we get dozens of genuine yes's I will cede that the aforementioned catastrophe is indeed worth bearing in mind.

As an aside; I am trying not to contemplate the term 'spousal evacuation' too hard.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Mar 2017)

^Nope


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2017)

^Nope


----------



## ianrauk (9 Mar 2017)

To expand on the above.

When I had my nasty accident of going through a minivans windscreen. The force of the hit broke the front fork on the brake caliper/disc side. I thought the disc would have been bent/had some damage, but no, none what so ever apart from a scratch where the fork snapped and hit the disc. Disc's are far tougher then you would think and would need a serious amount of force to bend out of true.


----------



## Racing roadkill (9 Mar 2017)

I've had more than one tumble on the Hybrid with the discs that Pringled both discs to the point they wouldn't go through the callipers, so yes, I have had the walk of shame, however this being an Internet forum, I imagine no one else has ever had a problem, because I have, well how very 'treehouse'.. that roll eyes smiley needs to be much bigger.


----------



## pclay (10 Mar 2017)

On my rim braked road bike, I once had a rear wheel spoke break, and the wheel became so out of shape that I had to remove the rear brake and ride 20 miles home with a front brake only. Since the, I always carry a spoke key, and I learnt how to do wheel truing. It's not on,y disc brakes which has this problem.


----------



## 3narf (10 Mar 2017)

The physical and engineering advantages of rim brakes are offset by the practical advantages of discs, imho.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2017)

My two pence worth. 

I have a flat bar bike with hydraulics, a road bike with rim brakes and a road bike with cable discs. IMHO the hydraulics are bar and far the better brakes, never need adjusting and work in the wet. After that I prefer the rim brakes over the cable discs, the cable discs need too much attention.

All my future bikes will be hydraulics.


----------



## 3narf (10 Mar 2017)

I've never heard a good word about cable discs. My son's mountain bike has them and they're appalling. 

The V brakes on my old Orange Clockwork are superb...

It's all about marketing!


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> the cable discs need too much attention



In what way?
My cable discs hardly ever need any sort of attention, except to dial them in now and again when they get worn.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2017)

3narf said:


> I've never heard a good word about cable discs. My son's mountain bike has them and they're appalling.
> 
> The V brakes on my old Orange Clockwork are superb...
> 
> It's all about marketing!




We'll here's a good word about them for you.
I use them on my Commuter/Tourer, AVID BB7's. They do over 7000+ miles each year, in all weathers. They take me through the mean streets of SE London every day. They have taken me up mountains and down whilst pannier bagged up. They have never failed or been a problem.

Maybe for MTB'er, they may be a problem, what with all that mucky mud stuff clogging them up.. but I don't do dirty.. only road and for road bikes, they are ideal.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> In what way?
> My cable discs hardly ever need any sort of attention, except to dial them in now and again when they get worn.



The originals only dialled in on one side which was a pain. I changed them to Spyre which dial in both sides and both have seized up on one side already. I also find that I am adjusting them every couple of weeks. This weeks problem has been the front brake sticking, so much so that I have been stopping every ten miles or so to dial the buggers back out. (Bike now in lbs for them to sort)

Maybe I have just been unlucky but compared to the hydraulics they are a complete pain and I've lost confidence in them.

Mind you the bike has done a fair few miles so that might be something to do with it.


----------



## 3narf (10 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> We'll here's a good word about them for you.
> I use them on my Commuter/Tourer, AVID BB7's. They do over 7000+ miles each year, in all weathers. They take me through the mean streets of SE London every day. They have taken me up mountains and down will pannier bagged up. They have never failed or been a problem.
> 
> Maybe for MTB'er, they may be a problem, what with all that mucky mud stuff clogging them up.. but I don't do dirty.. only road and for road bikes, they are ideal.



Correction, I've heard one positive comment about them!


----------



## StuAff (10 Mar 2017)

Make that two. Shimano BR-505s on my Trek Portland. In ?miles (stopped tracking individual bike mileage ages ago, but well over 20k now) zero issues. Yes, hydros are lovely, but it's not night and day by any means.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The originals only dialled in on one side which was a pain. I changed them to Spyre which dial in both sides and both have seized up on one side already. I also find that I am adjusting them every couple of weeks. This weeks problem has been the front brake sticking, so much so that I have been stopping every ten miles or so to dial the buggers back out. (Bike now in lbs for them to sort)
> 
> Maybe I have just been unlucky but compared to the hydraulics they are a complete pain and I've lost confidence in them.
> 
> Mind you the bike has done a fair few miles so that might be something to do with it.




Yeah the AVID BB5's were single dial. The BB7's double dial, which I think I adjust every couple/few months. I think you have just been unlucky. My bike, as you know also does a fair few miles.


----------



## Alan O (10 Mar 2017)

I've got hydraulic discs on the 2nd hand MTB I bought a few months ago, and I find them astonishingly good - especially in the mudbath I was riding round in last weekend.

I'm not sure how I'd feel about discs on a road bike, as my cantilevers work really well and I can adjust and service them myself - but I'd be tempted.

Alan


----------



## si_c (10 Mar 2017)

I'm curious whether anyone has any experience with hydraulic brakes, cable actuated brakes _*and*_ cable actuated hydraulics such as the TRP HY/RD and what they found the differences between the three are.

I'm getting a bike soon(tm) which will have cable actuated discs, it has the ports to swap to full hydraulics should I desire, but given that that would essentially require a whole new groupset (not out of the question further down the line), I was wondering whether it would be worth "upgrading" the calipers to TRP HY/RDs. Plus I like the ease of maintenance of cables, I understand how to fix problems with them, and can do so quickly and easily at the side of the road if needed.

Bear in mind that whatever brakes I go to are better than the ones I am using currently (Mafac Racer centrepulls), which whilst not terrible in the dry are terrifyingly poor in the wet.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (10 Mar 2017)

ianrauk said:


> Yeah the AVID BB5's were single dial. The BB7's double dial, which I think I adjust every couple/few months. I think you have just been unlucky. My bike, as you know also does a fair few miles.



Might also help if I cleaned the bike more often


----------



## ianrauk (10 Mar 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Might also help if I cleaned the bike more often


Well...There is that...


----------



## the_mikey (10 Mar 2017)

Racing roadkill said:


> There's another issue with disc brakes too. If you get a badly bent disc in a tumble, which is far easier to achieve than with the bigger MTB type discs, which you can't true at the roadside, you are more than likely going to find yourself walking home / calling in a spousal evacuation. If you can bodge it by unhooking the effected calliper and cable tying it out of the way, you're riding with one brake missing.



That's one shortcoming that doesn't seem to go away, discs are forever getting damaged in the workplace bike stand, the only way to avoid it is to wrap the bike in cotton wool or leave it at home.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> I'm curious whether anyone has any experience with hydraulic brakes, cable actuated brakes _*and*_ cable actuated hydraulics such as the TRP HY/RD and what they found the differences between the three are.
> 
> I'm getting a bike soon(tm) which will have cable actuated discs, it has the ports to swap to full hydraulics should I desire, but given that that would essentially require a whole new groupset (not out of the question further down the line), I was wondering whether it would be worth "upgrading" the calipers to TRP HY/RDs. Plus I like the ease of maintenance of cables, I understand how to fix problems with them, and can do so quickly and easily at the side of the road if needed.
> 
> Bear in mind that whatever brakes I go to are better than the ones I am using currently (Mafac Racer centrepulls), which whilst not terrible in the dry are terrifyingly poor in the wet.


My Kona CX had mechanical disc brakes, forever adjusting them and tbh I would have preferred cantis, however I now have full hydraulic on the Specialized Crux, and also used a Raleigh with hyd brakes on one race, difference is more than noticeable.


----------



## iZaP (10 Mar 2017)

si_c said:


> I'm curious whether anyone has any experience with hydraulic brakes, cable actuated brakes _*and*_ cable actuated hydraulics such as the TRP HY/RD and what they found the differences between the three are.
> 
> I'm getting a bike soon(tm) which will have cable actuated discs, it has the ports to swap to full hydraulics should I desire, but given that that would essentially require a whole new groupset (not out of the question further down the line), I was wondering whether it would be worth "upgrading" the calipers to TRP HY/RDs. Plus I like the ease of maintenance of cables, I understand how to fix problems with them, and can do so quickly and easily at the side of the road if needed.
> 
> Bear in mind that whatever brakes I go to are better than the ones I am using currently (Mafac Racer centrepulls), which whilst not terrible in the dry are terrifyingly poor in the wet.



I used to ride a jamis bosa nova which had avid bb5's and now I ride with specialized sequoia with hydraulic brakes - Shimano BR-RS505. 

Breaking with the new bike, is much better and effective I have to say, love hydraulics.


----------



## pclay (10 Mar 2017)

I recently got some hy/rd disc brakes to replace my cable brakes. They are nearly as good as hydro brakes


----------



## Slick (10 Mar 2017)

I have hydraulic discs on my mountain bike, but for some reason, never took to it for all sorts of reasons. I bought a road bike with cantilevered brakes and loved it, except when trying to stop or even slow down on some of the down hill sections on my commute, I tried all sorts of pads, but nothing really filled me with confidence on a wet winters morning. I now have cabled disc breaks on another road bike, and have at last found my perfect combination. Not much chance of me being in a race any time soon, so can't see the problem.


----------



## MichaelW2 (11 Mar 2017)

Does anyone make a cable disc brake designed to mount on the chainstay? All of the standard seatstay mounted MTB ones have the cable exiting at the wrong angle, the cable drum rotating the wrong way and the design does little to keep the workings inboard of the mouting position.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2017)

MichaelW2 said:


> Does anyone make a cable disc brake designed to mount on the chainstay? All of the standard seatstay mounted MTB ones have the cable exiting at the wrong angle, the cable drum rotating the wrong way and the design does little to keep the workings inboard of the mouting position.


You can use Avid bb7's on either. Current bike has them chain stay mounted, previous bike, seat stay.


----------



## mattobrien (12 Mar 2017)

I have Avid BB7's and have ridden them over 5,000 miles with only one problem. The issue was that part of the braking material on the pad broke off and fell in between the pads when the bike was upside down having a puncture fixed. Took me a minute to work out why I couldn't get the disc back in, but quickly fixed. Pads replaced and back on the road. To be fair, I really like them as brakes. 
I also have discs on my CAAD 12 (hydraulic) and they are very good too. I have also spec'd etap hrd on my next bike, so you could say I am a disc convert. The sram hrd will be paired with Enve 5.6's, so I will never wear out a rim. 

I now need sram to actually make a ship the etap hrd, ordered on October on promise of early 2017 delivery, now put back to June or July. I hope they're worth waiting for...


----------

